# 24" high quality full suspension mtb bike... was i dreaming.



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

? to the knowledgeable forum...

couple of weeks ago i was riding Whistler and i saw a pack of young kids ripping it on what i thought was 24" wheel full suspension ? Norco -or- Giant ? mtb bikes. these were nicely appointed.

i came home and googled such and neither manufacture seems to list such on their websites?

was i dreaming / do these companies have something coming down the product line, yet to be announced?

any info on a high quality, good component package 24" mtb bike would be great.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Was it a Kona?

KONA BIKES | 2014 BIKES | KIDS' | STINKY 24


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

not a Kona. the Stinky is cool but a little to downhill heavy for what my little guy needs.

these were more AM styled with Fox air shocks, etc. perhaps they were xs 26" bikes but i don't think so... like 3 or 4 kids came ripping down Crank It Up together...

?

the only thing i've seen so well appointed are the excellent Lil Shredder
LIL Shredder Frames


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I had built my son a 13" 26'er frame with 24" wheels other on here have done so as well. Here is a photo:


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

SCOTT Spark JR 24


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

yes the Scott Spark is a good bike... but upgrade of parts would be required to bring it to the old Scott Spark RC Jr level. which finding a used Spark and revamping the bits and pieces might be the best solution.

cheers,
T


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Commencal Supreme 24

Commencal Supreme 24 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Commencal Supreme Jr

Commencal Supreme JR V3 Suspension Bike 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Probably Lil Shredders









Home Page


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

ya... doesn't get any better than Lil Shredders.

cost wise might be outta my refined taste range... and they're too new to see any used on the market.

real bikes for real kids!


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

serious downhill contender... though at 36lbs+ it's heavier than my tricked out Knolly Delirium.

need to give my little man a fighting-pedalling chance.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I would look for a used Scott Spark RC 24" and run an older Sid Race 26" fork, these usually go for under $200.00 in good shape. The slightly slacker HA is a plus making the bike more stable at high speed but it will still turn underneath a 26" bike. Comparing A to C measurements between the two forks ( 24 & 26 ) is not accurate, as you will now have rider sag with the 26" air fork. The stock Spinner fork was 1687 grams and the Sid Race Carbon I replaced it with was 1270 grams, I found it on Ebay for $177.00.
Remove the big ring for a $12.00 BBG guide. Look for a used set of low rise carbon bars and you should be good to go.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Did the V brake mounts on the SID line up with a 24" wheel?



xc71 said:


> I would look for a used Scott Spark RC 24" and run an older Sid Race 26" fork, these usually go for under $200.00 in good shape. The slightly slacker HA is a plus making the bike more stable at high speed but it will still turn underneath a 26" bike. Comparing A to C measurements between the two forks ( 24 & 26 ) is not accurate, as you will now have rider sag with the 26" air fork. The stock Spinner fork was 1687 grams and the Sid Race Carbon I replaced it with was 1270 grams, I found it on Ebay for $177.00.
> Remove the big ring for a $12.00 BBG guide. Look for a used set of low rise carbon bars and you should be good to go.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> Did the V brake mounts on the SID line up with a 24" wheel?


There's an adapter plate to lower the brake bosses. The silver brake arch in the photo.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Is that homemade? If you bought it... where?



Shayne said:


> There's an adapter plate to lower the brake bosses. The silver brake arch in the photo.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

I run a 26er fork on my kids' 24-inch bike. I just laced up a front wheel with a disc hub, no brake post adapter needed.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't want to build a wheel.
I might try to use a metal brake booster arch and move the studs down.
Or I might just put on the SID and run a 26 front wheel that I already have when my guy can fit on it. That might make the most sense.



joe_bloe said:


> I run a 26er fork on my kids' 24-inch bike. I just laced up a front wheel with a disc hub, no brake post adapter needed.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

If your looking for something for a little less money, you could find a used Specialized Big Hit Grom. I have seem them for $4-500 on craigslist. They may be a little to DH though...

Not my pic...


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

brake adapter for 24" tire...

check out xc71's ultimate build - complete with info on the necessary fabricated adapter:

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/scott-spark-rc-24-mods-697418.html


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> Is that homemade? If you bought it... where?


Here 's some info on homemade adaptor's.
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/rst-f1rst-air-24-a-755600-2.html


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

blown240 said:


> If your looking for something for a little less money, you could find a used Specialized Big Hit Grom. I have seem them for $4-500 on craigslist. They may be a little to DH though...
> 
> Not my pic...
> View attachment 834185


I just got one of these for my son recently for lift riding, but he's been having a good time just bombing around in general on it too. Swapping out to an air shock and getting rid of one of the springs in the fork make it super plush even at his weight. Solid little bike. Probably weighs 40 lbs though - not something you'd likely want for a bunch of trail riding. Great on the mountain though.


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

BlackMamba2012 said:


> View attachment 832761
> 
> Commencal Supreme Jr
> 
> Commencal Supreme JR V3 Suspension Bike 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


A guy I work with has one of these for his kid, it's a pretty impressive piece of kit, the frame is very nicely built, the welds are excellent.


----------



## slimpanzee (Jun 14, 2011)

Bringing this thread back from the dead. Was hoping somebody on here may know something about the Transition Ripcord? My niece has outgrown her Specialized bike and I'd like to get her something more. She's 11, and 4'8" right now. I'm guessing by next spring will grow a couple more inches, but probably sub 5'. She rides park, XC, and really wants to start DH, so I thought next year I'll start taking her up with me to do some lift DH riding. She doesn't weigh much, so the amount of travel is probably not a big deal, but full suspension would be nice for her. I don't really want to drop 1600 on a bike for a kid that gets maybe a season out of it. I fear the Ripcord is just that. I've been looking also at the Jamis Dakar. Seems like maybe she'd get some more years out of it, but was hoping somebody here might have a good suggestion for a bike that would work well for her.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The Ripcord was like juuuust announced at Interbike. You'd be best off having your local Transition dealer call them and ask for an ETA, or post over in the Transition forum on this site, they actually respond a lot


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

there is also the Kona Stinky 24


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

The Ripcord is planned to release next Feb. I have pictures, geometry and general specs on my site at:

Interbike 2014: Transition Ripcord 24" Kids Bike ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That's sweet.


----------

